# $7500 to spend on Audio Equipment



## Bamamike (Apr 21, 2014)

The equipment will be used for home theater. I need a receiver plus 7.1 system. My room is a 28x40 basement but the theater equipment will be concentrated in a 16 wide x 13 deep area of the room. We will listen to music when not be used for the theater but that's not a priority. Someone recommended the Definitive Technology CS8080HD Center Definitive Technology BP8080ST Bi polar Supertower with Built-In Subwoofer, 4 Slim Bipolar Surround Definitive Technology Mythos XTR-20. 

I want the best theater sound for the money. I want to feel the base, hear the voices well when people are talking and take advantage of the surround. The surrounds will be a little tricky for placement.

I prefer all the speakers to be black. I have done my own wiring in the past (at home, cars and boats) and even put it simple surround sound using the denon audessey system. However, I want to make sure this is installed and calibrated correctly to maximize the sound.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

The whole $7500 budget is for just a receiver and speakers? 
That's a very ample budget and you can do better than a Definitive Technology system.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Lulimet said:


> The whole $7500 budget is for just a receiver and speakers?
> That's a very ample budget and you can do better than a Definitive Technology system.


$7500,,, yes he could do A Lot with that much. There's a boat load of options for him. I'd allocate about $2k for receiver or proc/amp, $500 for wiring, $5k for speakers... I'm assuming he has his sources already.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

PSA has a new line of speakers coming out in the next month or two... If they are anything like their subs they will be awesome sounding and a good bargain too. I would pick your speakers first, and then see how much power you will need for them.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.sounddistributors.com/buynow.asp?action=detail&prid=689&crid=234&cat_name=Search 
Put TV15 code in the shopping cart.

http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/dual-subwoofers/Dual-PC12-Plus#.U1XMdye9KSM 

Enjoy


----------



## Bamamike (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry guys, I meant to say on audio/video. I'm going to get the epson home Cinema 5030UB at $2700 that gives me about $4800 to spend on my audio equipment. I was thinking $1000 for the receiver and $3800 for the speakers. I already have a screen and the wiring (for the most part) was done when I built the house. I have 6 1995 NHT super zero's a nht sub and nht center channel. I could stretch to $5k for the entire audio setup but I would like to go ahead and get a 7.1. I have a 2007 denon avr 789 that I will be moving to another location in the house.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just came across this... http://www.acousticsounddesign.com/core/view_BigProduct.cfm?pid=4760&sc=27 . I have never dealt with them but it looks like it might be a good package and they claim to be Authorized Dealers.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Bamamike said:


> Sorry guys, I meant to say on audio/video. I'm going to get the epson home Cinema 5030UB at $2700 that gives me about $4800 to spend on my audio equipment. I was thinking $1000 for the receiver and $3800 for the speakers. I already have a screen and the wiring (for the most part) was done when I built the house. I have 6 1995 NHT super zero's a nht sub and nht center channel. I could stretch to $5k for the entire audio setup but I would like to go ahead and get a 7.1. I have a 2007 denon avr 789 that I will be moving to another location in the house.


That's a BIG difference in budget.
You can use the TV15 code in the Acoustic Sound Designs cart too, that will get you pretty close to your target budget ($5300).
Everything is always a compromise when building a system.
For the price the Klipsch system is very good.
I would rather have a better 5 speaker system over a lesser 7 speaker system, but that's just me.
$5k is a very good budget, but it goes very fast when you start spending it in $1k + chunks.
Good luck, and keep the group posted on what you get.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Bamamike said:


> Sorry guys, I meant to say on audio/video. I'm going to get the epson home Cinema 5030UB at $2700 that gives me about $4800 to spend on my audio equipment. I was thinking $1000 for the receiver and $3800 for the speakers. I already have a screen and the wiring (for the most part) was done when I built the house. I have 6 1995 NHT super zero's a nht sub and nht center channel. I could stretch to $5k for the entire audio setup but I would like to go ahead and get a 7.1. I have a 2007 denon avr 789 that I will be moving to another location in the house.
> 
> I prefer all the speakers to be black.


Look at JBL - black finish

JBL Studio 290 system
http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Studio-Th...&qid=1398265437&sr=1-35&keywords=jbl+studio+5

http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Studio-21...266554&sr=8-26&keywords=jbl+studio+2+speakers

Power Sound Audio subwoofer
http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/power-x/products/xv15

Receiver option Pioneer - 1323
http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-SC-13...398266013&sr=1-2&keywords=pioneer+sc+receiver


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Bamamike said:


> ...about $4800 to spend on my audio equipment. I was thinking $1000 for the receiver and $3800 for the speakers. I already have a screen and the wiring (for the most part) was done when I built the house. I have 6 1995 NHT super zero's a nht sub and nht center channel. I could stretch to $5k for the entire audio setup but I would like to go ahead and get a 7.1. I have a 2007 denon avr 789 that I will be moving to another location in the house.


Sound & Vision magazine ("Home Theater Magazine" at the time) had a great write-up on the RSL Speakers (http://www.soundandvision.com/content/tested-rsl-speaker-systems-51-theater-system) that lead me to order their system on a free trial. I have a 14' x 20' home theater, with an open area wet bar on the side (11' x 11') and ended up doing a demo (risk free trial including return shipping if dissatisfied)

This is their 7.1 rig. http://rslspeakers.com/store/rsl-7-1-theater-system-36.html

I added their Studio Monitor system as well for a 9.2 rig, but that puts me at $4000 total. My room is bigger and has to deal with a gaping hole on the right-rear of the theater. I can't say for sure what you would need, but Joe or Howard (the company owners) will discuss your plans with you, review diagrams/drawing of your layout, they will totally get involved and help you get what you need - and only that much, they never over-sell. 

With their risk free trial offer, it's hard to say no to them. And factory-direct saves a bunch of money, getting you more bang (or BOOM!) for the buck. The speakers are coated in a gorgeous black piano lacquer finish. They are small-ish and unobtrusive and still give you a "Wow!!!" to look at. Even better to listen to. 

I am totally thrilled with my setup (powered by Onkyo's TX-NR929)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Bamamike said:


> Sorry guys, I meant to say on audio/video. I'm going to get the epson home Cinema 5030UB at $2700 that gives me about $4800 to spend on my audio equipment. I was thinking $1000 for the receiver and $3800 for the speakers. I already have a screen and the wiring (for the most part) was done when I built the house. I have 6 1995 NHT super zero's a nht sub and nht center channel. I could stretch to $5k for the entire audio setup but I would like to go ahead and get a 7.1. I have a 2007 denon avr 789 that I will be moving to another location in the house.


I've been mulling over this in the back of my mind for days. $4800? I'll assume that if you're like us that number is "fudgable" lol.... Really think this over because a $7500 budget it nothing to sneeze at and leaves you with many options. Because you're buying everything at once as a complete system, you need to weigh all options and needs against performance across the board (audio/video). You wouldnt want to go out and spend $5k on a projector and skimp on everything else, just as you dont need a $3k subwoofer... Now I wont go into specific models but for video I'd go with BenQ or Optoma. Audio, I'm a Klipsch guy so check them out along with the others companies members have mentioned. I've been intrigued with Axiom Audio also. You can never go wrong with Denon or Onkyo... Shop around, give them all a listen if you can. Dont rush.....


----------



## bassfeen (Dec 16, 2013)

Danley Sound Labs would be my first choice, Quested Speaker systems Second, Seaton Sound being Third, XTZ being fourth. Out of all of them Danley will give you a more transparent sound with horn setups. Imax I heard uses Danley Subs not sure if they use all Danley Speakers, but the midrange will outclass Any B&W Speaker that's for sure.


----------

